# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  شادن تمنح قطر ذهبية عارضة التوازن بمنافسات الجمباز

## salihmob

*نالت القطرية شادن وهدان ذهبية عارضة التوازن للسيدات ضمن منافسات  الجمباز بدورة الالعاب العربية الثانية عشرة في الدوحة اليوم الاربعاء. 
 وحلت المصرية سلمي السعيد في المركز الثاني لتنال الميدالية الفضية فيما  نالت مواطنتها آية محجوب الميدالية البرونزية بعدما جاءت في المركز الثالث.  *

----------

